
DOJ Subpoenas Twitter About Popehat, Dissent Doe and Others Over a Smiley Emoji - BinaryIdiot
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20171023/18275838465/doj-subpoenas-twitter-about-popehat-dissent-doe-others-over-smiley-emoji-tweet.shtml
======
AnimalMuppet
Blog post by Popehat here: [https://www.popehat.com/2017/10/24/in-which-my-
identity-is-s...](https://www.popehat.com/2017/10/24/in-which-my-identity-is-
sought-by-federal-grand-jury-subpoena/)

